# Luftpolsterfolie



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Ihr Lieben.
ich würde gerne diesen Winter ein Teil meines Teiches mit Luftpolsterfolie abdecken. Kann mir jemand sagen ob sich die mit den großen oder kleinen Luftpolstern besser eignet?, und wie herum soll die Folie liegen?, mit den Polstern nach oben oder unten?
Grüße Andrea


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2005)

Hallo, 
Noppengröße 30mm, also die großen. Oben und unten egal. 
Ich habe meine im letzten Jahr hier bestellt: 

www.packplan.de
Best. Nr.: GLU120 eingeben

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2005)

war auch das günstigste Angebot.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nimm doch besser Styrodorplatten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2005)

Hi Ralf,

nun ja Styrodor ist aber recht teuer...

Wenn man  einen großen Teich hat, ist man schnell mal ein paar Hundert Euro los.

Eine Tafel Styrodor liegt bei rund 35 Euro! (Maße: 2,60x0,60)

Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2005)

hi

luftpolsterfolie finde ich auch besser.da kommt wenigsten licht in den teich--bei styrodor nicht.
oder halt doppelstegplatten--aber auch teuer   

bei mir sah es letzten winter so aus,






















[/url]


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Okt. 2005)

lobo schrieb:
			
		

> luftpolsterfolie finde ich auch besser.da kommt wenigsten licht in den teich--bei styrodor nicht.
> oder halt doppelstegplatten--aber auch teuer



Hi zusammen

Jetzt muss ichs genauer wissen :nixweiss: 
Wie macht Ihr denn das mit der Luftpolsterfolie? 
Kommt die direkt auf das Wasser? Was passiert, wenn Schnee drauf fällt. Sinkt die Folie dann nicht ab? 
Ist das die Folie, die man auch zum Verpacken braucht, oder meint Ihr was anderes? 
Was sind Doppelstegplatten?

Grüsse
Bea


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Okt. 2005)

hallo bea,

jo - ist die gleiche wie zum verpacken benutzt wird.

sie wird einfach aufs wasser gelegt und saugt sich fest -- will es aber dieses jahr auch zum ersten mal probieren, hab gerade eine rolle geschenkt bekommen  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Okt. 2005)

Tach auch

Also, DAS macht mich als Teichneuling ja nun auch neugierig. 
Die Folie dient dann dazu, dass der Teich nicht zufriert? Muss ich die Folie  genau in Teichgrösse und Form zuschneiden? Irgendwo ein Loch lassen, damit die Fischis noch an die Oberfläche können?

Auch wenn wir unseren Teich wohl nicht abdecken werden, (erst mal sehen wie es ohne ist)  interessiert mich das natürlich schon


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2006)

Da die Beiträge vor dem letzten Winter geschrieben wurden, interessiert mich jetzt ein Erfahrensbericht der Folienbenutzer. Oder noch besser eine Anregung wie ich die Koi am Besten im Winter schütze. Folie mit Eisfreihalter? Ich kann keinen entsprechenden Beitrag finden. Wäre schön es erbarmt sich Einer mit Erfahrenswerte. 

Liebe Grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2006)

Da die Beiträge vor dem letzten Winter geschrieben wurden, interessiert mich jetzt ein Erfahrensbericht der Folienbenutzer. Oder noch besser eine Anregung wie ich die Koi am Besten im Winter schütze. Folie mit Eisfreihalter? Ich kann keinen entsprechenden Beitrag finden. Wäre schön es erbarmt sich Einer mit Erfahrenswerte. 

Liebe Grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2006)

Grüß Dich!

warum willst du deine Fische denn vor dem Winter "schützen"?
Ist ja nicht gerade so, als ob die kalte Jahreszeit etwas unnatürliches wäre, was es von den Fischen fernzuhaltengilt

Manch einer meint sogar, dass die natürliche Winterruhe unter der Eisfläche dem "Biorythmus" der Fische gut tun würde, und das alles andere ein Eingriff gegen die Natur wäre... bisschen überspitzt, aber jedem das seine 

Ich habe bisher noch keine Maßnahme gegen das Zufrieren des Teiches gesetzt, und bisher hatte ich auch noch keinen Ausfall dadurch.
Wichtig ist nur, dass a) der Teich tief genug ist b) nicht zu viele abgestorbene Pflanzen unter der Eisfläche für Faulgase sorgen können

wobei sich b) wiederum durch die Wassermenge relativiert. D.h: viel Wasser bei gleicher Pflanzenmenge --> Weniger Probleme mit Faulgaskonzentration


lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2006)

Gute Frage. Ich dachte das dies normal ist, weil Jeder einer davon redet (wie mir scheint hier ja nicht;-) Aber im Ernst, ich möchte einfach den Tieren die Chance geben den Winter gut zu überstehen und nicht wegen irgendwelcher Haltungsfehler auch nur auf einen Fisch verzichten müssen.

Mit den Pflanzen leuchtet mir ein aber was heißt denn abgestorben? Das sind sie doch wohl bei einem neuen Teich nicht??? Ja und wegen der Wasseriefe, die tiefste Stelle ist ca. 1,40 - 1,50 tief.

Liebe grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2006)

ok, hat recht, ich meinte:

"abgestorbene PflanzenTEILE" 

natürlich sollten wenn möglich nicht die kompletten Pflanzen absterben, aber bei __ Lilien zum Beispiel sind das dann im Winter die Blätter die Braun werden und im Wasser vor sich hin rotten...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2006)

Hallo,
Also ich hatte letzten Winter meinen Teich mit Folie abgedeckt. Als ich dann im Frühjahr im Koicenter vorbeigeschaut habe, hat man mir erzählt das viele Teichbesitzer hohe Verluste hatten. Bei mir sind alle Kois durch den Winter gekommen. Der Winter war hart.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2006)

Ich hatte schon einmal den Gedanken, den Teich nur an den flacheren Stellen abzudecken und die andere Hälfte wo das Wasser ca. 1,40 tief ist offen zu lassen und diesen Bereich eisfrei zu halten. Was meint Ihr dazu? Oder ist es besser den ganzen Teich abzudecken?

Liebe grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Aug. 2006)

Hi ,

hab dieses Jahr nen neuen Teich angelegt. Die tiefste Stelle is so bei 1.10 Metern. Die Maße des Teiches: 4 x 4 Meter. Früher hab ich die 4 Goldfische, die ich in meinem alten Teich hatte im Haus überwintert. Jetzt überleg ich mir die Fische draußen zu lassen und die Oberfläche mit Folie zu überspannen. Ich hab mir das "gewächshausmäßig" vorgestellt. Also einfach zwei Stangen in den Teich Stellen und Folie darüber spannen. Ist dafür diese Luftpolsterfolie geeignet? Oder is es doch besser die Folie direkt auf die Wasseroberfläche zu legen, was ich mir aber irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen kann? Außerdem würde es mich interessieren, ob dann die komplette Wasseroberfläche wirklich eisfrei bleibt! Wär schön wenn mal einer berichtet, der damit Erfahrung hat! 

mfg Twix :snowman:  :schaf:  :cyclop:


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Aug. 2006)

Habe mich jetzt ein wenig mehr belesen und auch dort wieder gelesen, das man den Koiteich im Winter schützen sollte. Ich hatte ja bereits an die folie gedacht wie Rainer es macht aber da gibt es auch Stxroporkugeln, wer hat schon damit gearbeitet und wie ist die Erfahrung? Vor allen Dingen wenn es heißt im Frühjahr wieder abfischen, ist sicher eine lustige Angelegenheit. Ist auch schwer in bestimmten Größen zu bekommen. Ich denke es wird wahrscheinlich dann dort die Folie sein.

Liebe Grüße Doris


----------

